# Care Ambulance didn't get hired



## LifesaverEms1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey everybody i got an email stating i didn't get the job which to be honest i was surprised considering i use to work the Oc/La 911 areas when AMR ran them and alot of my old AMR friends are still working those areas for Care now i thought the interview went really well but recently i heard that Care doesn't hire fat over weight people which i fall into that catergory but have 10 years 911 expierence in southern ca when i heard this i thought no that couldn't be because i saw fat overweight people that day in uniform including one of the managers that interviewed me can anyone shed light on this


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thousands of people are applying right now, just because you used to work with AMR doesn't make you the most qualified candidate. AMR lost those contracts for a reason, they seem to very skeptical towards hiring old AMR employees because they don't want old attitudes and habits carried over. They're plenty of larger built people working for the company, I highly doubt that had anything to do with their decision. Go ahead and reapply though, they're hiring a lot right now and might give you another shot.


----------



## LifesaverEms1 (Mar 9, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> Thousands of people are applying right now, just because you used to work with AMR doesn't make you the most qualified candidate. AMR lost those contracts for a reason, they seem to very skeptical towards hiring old AMR employees because they don't want old attitudes and habits carried over. They're plenty of larger built people working for the company, I highly doubt that had anything to do with their decision. Go ahead and reapply though, they're hiring a lot right now and might give you another shot.



Cool thanks for the info trust me I kept saying to supervisors back then that we needed to get our :censored::censored::censored::censored: together that AMR wasn't what it use to be and they were so confident that no one else could take the contract away


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yea that's how they are about riverside, look what's happening with that.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 9, 2012)

When amr ran it did the run it 1 on 1?


----------



## LifesaverEms1 (Mar 9, 2012)

no when they ran it it was dual EMT just like Care


----------



## LifesaverEms1 (Mar 9, 2012)

if Care would bid for it i bet they would have a good shot but i heard that care doesn't like the system in Riverside County where so much of the EMS responsability is put on the ambulance provider i know now AMR is Running 911 calls by themselves now or as they call it AMR only Responses my buddy said they ran a call the other night for difficulty breathing by themselves this is only in Riverside City though but it's suppose to go county wide


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they'll put in a bid.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 10, 2012)

LifesaverEms1 said:


> if Care would bid for it i bet they would have a good shot but i heard that care doesn't like the system in Riverside County where so much of the EMS responsability is put on the ambulance provider i know now AMR is Running 911 calls by themselves now or as they call it AMR only Responses my buddy said they ran a call the other night for difficulty breathing by themselves this is only in Riverside City though but it's suppose to go county wide



This may surprise you, but my local Borg (AMR) runs all by themselves and does a great job.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 10, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> I'm pretty sure they'll put in a bid.




They'll have to develop a paramedic program first, or convince the fire departments to run a paramedic program.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 10, 2012)

They already have, it was a requirement to get Anaheim. They started a separate CARE in Alabama and ran it as an ALS system to show they were capable. Then they sold that portion of the company which ended up being bought later on by FALK as well as the OC care.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 10, 2012)

http://tinyurl.com/NapaRFP (PDF warning)

Interesting... and here's an RFP for Napa county. I wonder, though, if it would be worth the time and effort for them to add paramedic service considering they don't do it already despite operating in LA County now.

"Care will provide Two (2) Supervisory vehicles which will be new, *fully stocked Mercedes Sprinter Type II ambulances.* The use of a Sprinter Type II ambulance as a supervisor vehicle allows for greater patient transport flexibility and surge capacity in the event of unusually high system demand."

Genius. Mind=blown. Seriously. Instant surge capacity, just add Care or Napa Fire EMTs.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 10, 2012)

:O that's bad***. But I like our ops trucks, 60+ (or 40+ - not sure) backboards and endless supplies.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 10, 2012)

I should note, after skimming through the documents, that AMR won the Napa contract. However, especially for rural areas, that just a great idea to quickly get another ambulance on scene.

Edit:

Also, looking at the results of the scoring, I can't help but wonder if the lack of a current paramedic component hurt their score. 29 points out of 210 for clinical. AMR got 197. Ouch. 

http://tinyurl.com/NapaResult (PDF)


----------



## ms93 (Dec 13, 2013)

LifesaverEms1 said:


> no when they ran it it was dual EMT just like Care


 
Am I missing something here? They run 911 calls with x2 EMT BLS units? Does dispatch do the triaging and send ALS (medic) units to the calls requiring higher level of care? Do Care BLS units run traditional IFT calls (discharge, dialysis, code 2 to ED, 5150) at all?

I just checked their website and it says they employ EMTs, RNs, and Resp Therapists, and dispatchers... 

Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 13, 2013)

ms93 said:


> Am I missing something here? They run 911 calls with x2 EMT BLS units? Does dispatch do the triaging and send ALS (medic) units to the calls requiring higher level of care? Do Care BLS units run traditional IFT calls (discharge, dialysis, code 2 to ED, 5150) at all?
> 
> I just checked their website and it says they employ EMTs, RNs, and Resp Therapists, and dispatchers...
> 
> Sounds pretty cool.



Pretty sure the fire department has the only 911 medics. If the call is ALS then the fire medic will ride in the ambulance.


----------



## exodus (Dec 13, 2013)

ms93 said:


> Am I missing something here? They run 911 calls with x2 EMT BLS units? Does dispatch do the triaging and send ALS (medic) units to the calls requiring higher level of care? Do Care BLS units run traditional IFT calls (discharge, dialysis, code 2 to ED, 5150) at all?
> 
> I just checked their website and it says they employ EMTs, RNs, and Resp Therapists, and dispatchers...
> 
> Sounds pretty cool.



OC is dual EMT's, no private paramedic does 911 there. Only fire. It is ran similar to how LaCo is.  While riverside city fire may not like AMR very much, CalFire loves AMR and the majority of issues stem from crews bad mouthing each other on scene, which the politicians could give a rats *** about. AMR has the ability to keep the contract compliance times, and money in check. As well as having the ability to overstaff and upstaff in emergencies unlike many other companies.  

AMR is the best company to run 911 in these areas and do just fine on their own.  Head out east a little bit to pass / desert. You'll see fire and AMR crews actually hanging out together at the stations and being friends as well.


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 13, 2013)

exodus said:


> OC is dual EMT's, no private paramedic does 911 there. Only fire. It is ran similar to how LaCo is.  While riverside city fire may not like AMR very much, CalFire loves AMR and the majority of issues stem from crews bad mouthing each other on scene, which the politicians could give a rats *** about. AMR has the ability to keep the contract compliance times, and money in check. As well as having the ability to overstaff and upstaff in emergencies unlike many other companies.
> 
> AMR is the best company to run 911 in these areas and do just fine on their own.  Head out east a little bit to pass / desert. You'll see fire and AMR crews actually hanging out together at the stations and being friends as well.



This. The scope needed to overtake RivCo operations from AMR is immense. Maybe Care/Falck could do it, similar to when they took over LACo, they pretty much moved the AMR guys over with a new uniform. I don't see it happening. RivCo is now AMR's largest operation and after the losses of Alameda and Santa Clara, I would think AMR will fight tooth and nail for this one. Riverside division issues not withstanding, Hemet/Pass and Desert Cities both play well with FD and have generally happy employees, not really a recipe for changing. The one rumor I've heard is that they(some cities) want to break the county into several EOA's but REMS is completely against it.


----------



## exodus (Dec 13, 2013)

And you also have to look into how much AMR's CES division works with and puts in with REMSA to develop the new protocols and improve on the old ones They work hand in hand to do this.


----------



## Always BSI (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah CARE wont take over our area. I will continue to rock my AMR patch here in Riverside ^_^


----------



## cspinebrah (Dec 16, 2013)

Always BSI said:


> Yeah CARE wont take over our area. I will continue to rock my AMR patch here in Riverside ^_^



Helll yeah, AMR will keep its current LACo 911 area and even pick up more in the next bid!


----------



## Danno (Dec 16, 2013)

cspinebrah said:


> Helll yeah, AMR will keep its current LACo 911 area and even pick up more in the next bid!



Is this confirmed? Which ones will they get?


----------



## onrope (Dec 18, 2013)

The only thing anyone knows for sure is that the contracts are up in 2016. Still 2 years from bidding. Care and McCormick are well established and run a tight ship, not too familiar with AMR since I never ran with them when I worked out there. Care has been slowly building their oc empire, I am partial to the Anaheim model as it was the best times I had. Don't know much about schaeffer except they only get paid for 16/24 which is garbage. I am sure Care would take on more area if they could (city of industry, sgv, possibly pomona) but they really don't like 911.


----------



## Liberator (Dec 18, 2013)

Dont be discouraged! Just keep doing your best and dont give up.


----------



## ms93 (Dec 19, 2013)

onrope said:


> I am sure Care would take on more area if they could (city of industry, sgv, possibly pomona) but they really don't like 911.



What do you mean? I thought they only run 911 (with a BLS crew)


----------



## djarmpit (Dec 19, 2013)

Just took my test today. Did well on the skills and written but I'm not so sure about my interview. Didn't do horrible, but didn't do great. Hopefully I get the job. How long do they usually take to get back to people? Does anyone know if they are in dire need of people at the moment?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 19, 2013)

I know they just fired some employees for breaking a policy (and the law). So they have a couple of spots open.


----------



## exodus (Dec 19, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I know they just fired some employees for breaking a policy (and the law). So they have a couple of spots open.



What happened?


----------

